# 125 Gallon Frontosa Tank *lots of pics*



## nmonigold87 (Aug 17, 2010)

Well I've finally got my 125 tank done. I've already posted a few pics of it and the F1 Blue Mpimbwe. Here's some pictures now that its complete. It has just under 100 lbs of Texas Holey Rock, 10 F1 Blue Mpimbwe, 3 F1 Black Zambian Calvus, 3 F1 Red Lufubu Comps, and 4 Synodontis Mulitis. I'm still not set on how to have my rocks in it so if you guys have any ideas on how to make it look better let me know. Also am I good with my stock or is there anything else that would go good in there such as Julies?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure looks good. Hope you get a 125g is too small for adult fronts and long term (3-5 years) they will prob kill Altolamps in about that time span. Not that you should not try this. Its kind of what we all try at one time or another. :wink:

All the best James


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Have fun with your new setup.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Looking great! One day I'll do a tank with holey rock. The fronts won't fit inside the holes for long though :lol:


----------



## nmonigold87 (Aug 17, 2010)

lol ya its more for looks. My calvus and comps really like it thou. I'm actually working on switching my 90 gallon Malawi tank over to sand and tx holey rock. I have a mix of haps/peacocks/mbuna. Everyone actually gets along in it really well. I'm planing on doing alot of texas holey rock along the back of the tank for the Mbuna to have plenty of different holes and such to hold down while still leaving the front with alot of open space for the haps and peacocks.


----------



## baranozhan (Feb 24, 2007)

Beatiful tank with wonderful fishes.Ã„Â° m mad about these Mpimbwe.They are really fantastic fishes.


----------



## zoie (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice Tank, and really great pics of your beautiful fish!!


----------

